# Your Favorite Bands/Artists?



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2009)

Who are your favorite musicians? Anything goes (genre, age, etc)!
My favorites:
- Ravi Shankar
- Yes
- Rush
- Ozric Tentacles
- Tangerine Dream
- Porcupine Tree


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

My Favourite band has to be.. The All-American Rejects, I love all their music <3


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 18, 2009)

Biffy clyro 

MON' THe BIFFY!


----------



## Grimfang (May 18, 2009)

I have to put *Elliott Smith* in every one of these threads.

Lots of stuff though.. MCR, Brand New, Hula, The Used, Billy Talent, Muse, Weezer.
Somehow, not all of those are my top played on last.fm though.. hm.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2009)

What's Billy Talent's *APPEAL*?


----------



## Grimfang (May 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What's Billy Talent's *APPEAL*?



I don't really know. They have a bunch of songs I really enjoy, but they don't have too much I truly identify with. I couldn't really say what it is. They just don't sound the same as everything on the radio, and it's enjoyable to me.

I guess that's pretty shallow of me. I tend to identify with most of the band I'll list as my "tops". I wish I knew how to define Billy Talent's appeal.

Do you have any sort of opinion on the band?


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 21, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who are your favorite musicians? Anything goes (genre, age, etc)!
> My favorites:
> 
> - Yes
> ...



WOW you like the same music as my dad xD especially YES And Porcupine Tree


----------



## TakeWalker (May 21, 2009)

Third Eye Blind
Goo Goo Dolls
Weird Al
Fuel, but they're fuckin' dead
Anberlin :V


----------



## Takun (May 21, 2009)

Modest Mouse
Pixies
Neutral Milk Hotel
65daysofstatic
At the Drive-In
Portishead
Sparklehorse
Of Montreal
Radiohead


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Third Eye Blind
> Goo Goo Dolls
> Weird Al
> Fuel, but they're fuckin' dead
> Anberlin :V



Oh man sounds like my dad


----------



## kjmars63 (May 22, 2009)

5 Ayreon
4 Tool
3 Mushroomhead (before J Mann left)
2 Static-X
1 Meshuggah

These are my favorite Metal/Rock oriented groups. I also hav to mention I love listening to Chinese Folk Music. (lol) Bizzare combo I know.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Oh man sounds like my dad



*breath* I AM YOUR FATHER *breath*


----------



## Khensu (May 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Modest Mouse
> Pixies
> Neutral Milk Hotel
> 65daysofstatic
> ...



Now we're getting somewhere.

Wolf Parade
Voxtrot
Midlake
Four Tet
Animal Collective
Okkervil River
British Sea Power


----------



## Isen (May 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Modest Mouse
> Pixies
> Neutral Milk Hotel
> 65daysofstatic
> ...





Khensu said:


> Now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> Wolf Parade
> Voxtrot
> ...



^Great bands.

Sufjan Stevens
Radiohead
mewithoutYou
Elton John
Okkervil River
Iron & Wine
Sigur Ros
Andrew Dost
Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Tiarhlu (May 25, 2009)

Ben Folds
They Might Be Giants
The Beatles
Jukebox the Ghost
The Magnetic Fields
Phillip Glass


----------



## Alisu (May 25, 2009)

Just Journey. And Queen. It's all I need.


----------



## Kaizou (May 25, 2009)

Osamu Mitigera (des-ROW,d-crew,etc)
Sota Fujimori ( System S.F. ,OKUYATOS, Sota) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hCsuvdPWsk 
403 FORBIDDENA  (Yes the guys from Nightmare city and Nightmare city Catastrophe)
Hellogoodbye
Distrubed is cool but I feel discouraged CAUSE People like it. -is to used to like what noone likes-

and other cool kids music like uh i dunno
dj taka
and uh
I dunno you prbably don't know any of these artists (except disturbed and hellogoodbye)

REPLY IF YOU DO THAT MAKES YOU A COOL KID 8D


----------



## Scurrow (Jun 16, 2009)

OINGO BOINGO.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 16, 2009)

Scurrow said:


> OINGO BOINGO.



YES


Like the West Coast DEVO



I can't decide which is better.


----------



## Sulfide (Jun 16, 2009)

Isnt this a thread somewhere else.....
Wait, back up....

Dammit


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh dear, here we go again.

Agalloch
Aghora
Amorphis
An Endless Sporadic
Animals As Leaders
Atheist
Augury
Ayreon
Behold... the Arctopus
Between the Buried and Me
Blind Guardian
Blotted Science
Cynic
Death
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Dream Theater (oh shaddup)
E.S. Posthumus
The Faceless
FantÃ´mas
Frederik Thordendal's Special Defects
Gojira
Gordian Knot
Guthrie Govan
Hacride
In the Woods...
Isis
Kamelot
Karl Sanders
maudlin of the Well (dammit Takun)
Meshuggah
Necrophagist
Nightwish
Nile
Obscura
Opeth
Pain of Salvation
Porcupine Tree
PsyOpus
Scale the Summit
Scar Symmetry
SikTh
Sonata Arctica
Symphony X
TesseracT
Textures
Tool
Vildhjarta


----------



## Takun (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh snap, Aden likes maudlin of the Well now.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2009)

Here we go again.

Cake
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Placebo
Sabaton
Primus
The Cure
The Beatles
Duran Duran
The Dandy Warhols
The Police
Modest Mouse
Smashing Pumpkins
A Perfect Circle
The Strokes
Depeche  Mode
Arctic Monkeys
They Might Be Giants


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 17, 2009)

Changes constantly, been listening to this band a lot lately though :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-lD_KRitbU&feature=related


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh dear, here we go again.
> 
> Agalloch
> Aghora
> ...


 
Delicious set of prog metal bands in there 

I'm very Prog metal and melodic death metal oriented, but I have a few odd ones here and there.  The first five are my top five favs, but after that they're not in order:

1. Queens of the Stone Age (hard rock, proggy)
2. Dream Theater (prog metal) (seeing them live August 23rd!)
3. Mastodon (prog/thrash/sludge metal)
4. Megadeth (thrash, somewhat proggy)
5. Kyuss (stoner metal from the early 90s)

Others:
Arch Enemy
In Flames
Kamelot
Symphony X
Into Eternity (Best singer ever is Stu Block)
Between the Buried and Me
Protest the Hero
Metallica
All That Remains
Cacophony
Echoes of Eternity
Eagles of Death Metal
Lamb of God
Meshuggah
Pantera
Nevermore
Rush
Shadows Fall
Testament
Opeth
Nightwish
Pink Floyd
Tool
Foo Fighters
Iced Earth
Redemption
Children of Bodom
Trivium

Bands I heavily dislike:
System of a Down (schizophrenic crap)
Dragonforce (can't play live, all songs sound the same)
Killswitch Engage (all songs sound the same)
Slayer (all songs sound the same)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 18, 2009)

Arsis
Amon Amarth
At the Gates
Decapitated
Devildriver
Iron Maiden
Cradle of Filth
Nile
Morbid Angel
Kataklysm
Samael
Tvangeste
Vehemence
Jefferson Airplane
Marilyn Manson
Black Sabbath
The Mama's and the Papa's
Bob Dylan
The Eagles
God Dethroned

Prolly some others I can't think of..


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

blah

Grizzly Bear
Wavves
Pixies
Boards of Canada
Sunn 0)))
Boris
Meshuggah
Melvins
Nas
Jay-Z
Deerhunter
Girl Talk
Animal Collective
Aesop Rock
Merzbow
Boredoms
Gorerotted
Cryptopsy
Dan Deacon
Atheist
Kaki King
Buck 65
Gary Numan
Aphex Twin
Knifehandchop
Steve Vai
Opeth
Yes
Pig Destroyer
Rush
The Who
The Beatles
The Beach Boys

yeah


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Delicious set of prog metal bands in there
> 
> I'm very Prog metal and melodic death metal oriented, but I have a few odd ones here and there.



Yet you failed to list the only melodic death metal band that doesn't suck, for shame :[ .


----------



## Shindo (Jun 19, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> <nice music>



\o/ tasty music

Modest Mouse
Why?
Animal Collective
Andrew Jackson Jihad
The Faint
Holy Fuck
Neutral Milk Hotel
The Mae Shi
Deerhoof
Cake
Dr. Dog
So Many Dynamos
Zach Hill
Death From Above 1979
The Black Keys
Kings of Leon
Hella
Marnie Stern
The Octopus Project
The Rapture
Del Tha Funky Homosapien
Liars
Minus The Bear
Operation Ivy
N*E*R*D
Santogold

and so on


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Yet you failed to list the only melodic death metal band that doesn't suck, for shame :[ .



You thinking At the Gates? 8D


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Yet you failed to list the only melodic death metal band that doesn't suck, for shame :[ .


 
Really? and who might that be?


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 19, 2009)

My favourite bands of late...

Fair to Midland
Evans Blue
8stops7
Junkie XL
Revelation Theory
Thornley
The Prodigy
Keith Urban

All time:
The Delgados
R.E.M.
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Offspring
Chevelle
Breaking Benjamin
Taproot


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 20, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> All time:
> The Delgados
> R.E.M.
> *Red Hot Chili Peppers
> ...


<3


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

Iron Maiden
Black Sabbeth
Heart
Thin Lizzy
ACDC 
Led Zepplin
Metalica
Queen
Evanescence
Boston
Linken Park
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Lynard Skynard
Slipknot
James Blunt

Mostly Oldies but some newer bands


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

D Void said:


> Iron Maiden
> Black Sabbeth
> Heart
> Thin Lizzy
> ...


 
I miss the old Linkin Park. I wish they would get back to their roots, with Shinoda rapping and Chester not only singing, but Screaming his head off. Prime example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpJHcmz-9uQ

I love that song


----------



## Sage (Jun 20, 2009)

=P Woo, this is a thread for me.

Nine Inch Nails
Radiohead
Piano Magic
Deerhunter
All Natural Lemon & Lime Flavors
Low
Stereolab
Underworld
The Orb
Squarepusher
Gas
Yagya
Andreas Vollenweider
The Pat Metheny Group
Erik Satie

<3


----------



## witus (Jun 21, 2009)

Green Day
Killswitch Engage
Eluveitie
Apocalyptica
James Blunt
Anberlin
Secret & Whisper
Steve Vai
Augusts Burns Red
Bullet For My Valentine
Dead Poetic
Sick Puppies


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 23, 2009)

ABBA
ABC
Art Of Noise
David Bowie
Johnny Cash
Coldplay
the Cure
Depeche Mode
*Duran Duran*
Eurythmics
Garbage
Gorillaz
the Human League
Kraftwerk
Led Zeppelin
New Order
Pet Shop Boys
the Police
the Postal Service
the Pretenders
Radiohead
Soft Cell
Stone Temple Pilots
Super Furry Animals
Tears For Fears
They Might Be Giants
Wire
Yes

...and many, many, many more.


----------



## Canon (Jun 30, 2009)

My all-time favorite has to be ELP for their astonishing skillz as musicians. 

Below that: Boston, YES, ELO, Doors, and the like... ^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 30, 2009)

Aden said:


> You thinking At the Gates? 8D



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

In no particular order:

[spunge]
Cake
Everclear
They Might be Giants
Reel Big Fish
Green Day (pre American Idiot)
Rage Against The Machine
Flogging Molly
Dropkick Murphys
System of a Down
Cherry Poppin' Daddies
Big Bad Voodoo Daddy

uh

a lot of other ones, I just don't remember.


----------



## fire dragon (Jul 10, 2009)

1.Metallica
2.AC/DC
3.Black Sabbath
4.Rob Zombie
5.Guns N Roses


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 14, 2009)

The Beatles (including solo stuff)
Duran Duran
U2


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 14, 2009)

Doctor Timefox said:


> The Beatles (including solo stuff)
> Duran Duran
> U2



Love all those, and probably too many others to list, but top = Iron Maiden.


----------



## ShadowCommando (Jul 14, 2009)

My Fav kind of music is Techno and Metal ^.=.^ my fav bands are Coldplay and Iron Iron Maiden!!!


----------



## Icestorm (Jul 20, 2009)

Shadows Fall      
All That Remains      
Dream Theater      
Trivium      
Tantric      
Metallica      
Staind      
In Flames      
Alter Bridge      
Rush      
Liquid Tension Experiment      
Iron Maiden      
Killswitch Engage      
Disturbed      
Porcupine Tree      
Nickelback      
DevilDriver      
Divine Heresy      
Godsmack      
Atreyu      
Linkin Park      
Red Hot Chili Peppers      
3 Doors Down      
Boston      
Foo Fighters      
Machine Head      
Red      
Daughtry        
Crush 40      
Symphony X      
Vertical Horizon      
Opeth      
Tool      
Trapt


So yes, I like a variety of metal/rock styles.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 20, 2009)

where do I begin.

Breaking Benjamine
Bring Me The Horizon
As Blood Runs Black
Deftones
Suicide Silence
Switchfoot
Pink Floid
Fear Before The March Of Flames
The Numbr 12 Looks Like You
iwrestledabearonce
alter bridege
Dream Theater
Korn
Linkin Park
Keni Thomas
Tim Mcgraw
Bleed The Sky
From A Second Story Window
Slipknot
Underoath
Spitfire
(Hed) p.e.
P.O.D.
Casting Crowns
Merceyme
Thrice 
Third Day
Depech Mode
Oingo Boingo
Strretlight Manifesto
Anberlin
Killswitch Engadge
The Almost
The Presidents Of The United States Of America
John Denver
The Beatles
Russel Malone Band
Loius Armstrong
Ian Giles
Celtic Women
David Ball
Poison the Well
marcus shulz
Johnathan Neihaus
Rememberance
Aleutia
I Am The
Acuna
Lacuna Coil
The Breakdown
Bring Me the Horizon
The Squirl Nut Zippers
Fuck The Facts
Nine Inch Nails
Scars On Broadway
System Of A Down
Shiny Toy Guns
Sepultura
The White Stripes
Yellowcard
Tool 
Taproot
a ha
Adam Berry
Kraftwerk
Bethoven
James Horner
Rage Against The Machine
and probably 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 more.


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

Too many to list, I only picked a fragment:

Against Me!
Arsis
Between The Buried And Me
Boris
Born Against
Burzum
Charles Bronson
Circle Of Dead Children
Disfear
Emperor
Fen
Haemmorhage
Hatred Surge
Impaled
Infest
JIG-AI
Magrudergrind
Mastodon
Muse
Opeth
Pig Destroyer
Pink Floyd
Sunn O)))
Weekend Nachos
Wolves In The Throne Room


----------



## anichellen (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm mostly an 80's early 90's kid for some reason:

Toad the wet sprocket
Meat loaf
the veronicas
emery
grant lee buffalo
semisonic
biff naked
virve pipe
thrid eye blind
rem
pearl jam
guns n' roses
pixies
annie lennox
unwritten law
our lady peace
candlebox
mazzy star
coldplay


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 20, 2009)

RENARD AND ALL HIS PSEUDONYMS!

I'm his *psycho fangirl*! Nyahaaaaaaa~!


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Piss Angel said:


> stuff


i love you


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 22, 2009)

Lemme see

(in no particular order)

the Cherry Poppin' Daddies
Michale Graves
Stephen Lynch
Tenacious D
Misfits
Brian Setzer Orchestra
Elvis Presley
Johnny Cash
Hank Williams
Hank williams Jr.
Jimi Hendrix Experience
Robert Johnson
Son House
The Who
The Beatles
Carl Perkins
Eric Clapton
Cream
Queen
Journey
Jerry Lee Lewis
Little Richard
Prince
Gogol Bordello
Dresden Dolls
The Horrors
The Cure
Charlie Daniels Band
Steve Miller Band
Lynyrd Skynyrd

tons more, that all i can think of though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 22, 2009)

ScruffyHyena said:


> Hank Williams
> Hank williams Jr.



Hank III?


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 24, 2009)

Infected Mushroom, I practically shaped all my music around their style, its just so.....odd; I love it ^^


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hank III?




I haven't listened to much of Hank III. I keep meaning to, but I never get around to it


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

Neon_Infection said:


> *Infected Mushroom*, I practically shaped all my music around their style, its just so.....odd; I love it ^^


 

ENERGY MUSIC:
Oforia
Astrix
KMFDM
Skinny Puppy
Front Line Assembly
Nitzer Ebb
VNV Nation
Covenant
Apoptygma Berzerk
Concord Dawn
Current Value
Dieselboy
Technical Itch
New Order
TISM
The Epoxies
A Certain Ratio
The Rapture

Slow Music:
Aphex Twin
Boards of Canada
Ulrich Schnauss
The Jesus & Mary Chain
Talk Talk
Sasha
Sigur Ros
Cocteau Twins
Harold Budd
Tycho
Khonnor
Rinneradio

Other:
The Sea and Cake
Modest Mouse
Autechre
Soundgarden
A Perfect Circle
Tool
Radiohead
The Smiths
George Clinton & Parliment
Chemical Brothers
And One
Kraftwerk
Oceanlab
ATB
Blank & Jones
Minilogue
Trentemoller
Royksopp
Bjork
Joy Division
Clan of Xymox
Severed Heads
Sarlo Akrobata
Idoli


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2009)

Out of all of those you posted, the only ones I listen to are Talk Talk and Kraftwerk. The rest I've never heard of.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 25, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Out of all of those you posted, the only ones I listen to are Talk Talk and Kraftwerk. The rest I've never heard of.



I thought everyone on the Internet knew KMFDM


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 25, 2009)

Oops, missed that one! Aphex Twin too!


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Modest Mouse. Nobody quite like them. Really great lyrics too.


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's a few of mine... It's an odd selection...

Agalloch
Aphex Twin
Blind Guardian
Cicada
Daft Punk
Digitalism
Dream Theater
Drub
Earthworm
Eluveitie
Ensiferum
Eye Kandy
Fatboy Slim
Finntroll
Freezepop
Gravity Kills
Hazmat
Heidvolk
I monster
Infected Mushroom
Junior Jack
KMFDM
MDFMK
NeuroPlague
Nightwish
Pain
Panzer AG
Porcupine Defense
Royksopp
Scooter
Sounds From The Ground
Symbiotic
TYR
Wolfmare
Zombie Nation

I have a TON more, but listing them all would be too much work .../lazy...


----------

